# First run with AMNPS and cheese



## doug r (Sep 5, 2011)

Got my AMNPS about a week ago and haven't had a chance to use it yet, so decided on a nice cool Iowa morning it was time to try some cheese. Got a block of Colby Jack, Medium Cheddar and Pepper Jack. Threw in some Moz string cheese just becuase there was some in the fridge (might as weel try it too...).














Into the MES for about three hours for this run. AMNPS is loaded up with Cherry and is producing a nice TBS.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

I can see that TBS...Looks like you have a good start. I like those cheese`s . They are just everyday guy type cheese`s...


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 5, 2011)

great minds think alike - using my AMNPS with Maple for my cheeses today.  Enjoy!!!  You are going to love how much smoke gets into the cheese with this device.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good. Now comes the hard part. The wait


----------



## venture (Sep 5, 2011)

Now for the finish?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 5, 2011)

On A Roll, My Friend!!

Todd


----------



## doug r (Sep 5, 2011)

And the end result....







Out of the smoker, looking good.







Vaccum packed and into the fridge for the impossibly long 2 week wait...

Looking forward to these. If they're as good as everyone says, I should probably be doing another batch next week, and the week after and....


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks great...


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks good! I have 6 days left to hit my 2 week wait mark then I'm killin some smoked cheese. The wait sucks!


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 5, 2011)

looks great! got some cherrry drying as we speak. been using mostly apple, pecan and hicory for my cheese at this point but you all playing with cherry has my interest peaked, should be ready in the next few months.

tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

Great looking cheese, nice color!


----------

